# Here's all the doc I could find about SublimeKSP



## Fredeke (Dec 17, 2018)

Today I just discovered the joys of using SublimeKSP (formerly Nils Liberg's KSE), which is an extension to the KSP language in the form of a plugin for the Sublime Text editor. It does syntax highlighting, code parsing and compiling, and more.

It offers great improvements to the original KSP language, but the documentation seems a bit disparate... So I though I would share here all the bits of info I could find, in the hope that some would post more.

https://nilsliberg.se/ksp/img/kscript_editor_1_03.jpg
https://nilsliberg.se/ksp/scripts/tutorial/editor.html
https://nilsliberg.se/ksp/using_functions.html
https://nilsliberg.se/ksp/TCM-UserGuide.pdf
https://github.com/nojanath/SublimeKSP/wiki/Added-Features

Use them in addition to documentation of the original KSP language :
https://www.nilsliberg.se/ksp/scripts/tutorial/
https://www.opasquet.fr/dl/texts/KSP_5.7_Reference_Manual_0917.pdf
www.scribd.com/document/39614719/Kontakt-Player-Developer-Guide


----------



## Fredeke (Dec 9, 2019)

Since this thread is basically my entry hub into KSP doc, I'm adding this to it:





Kontakt 6.2.2 is out!


Lots of goodies and Catalina compatibility. Also Creator Tools 1.2.0! Kontakt 6.2.2 - 2020-02-17 FIXED Using Super Audio Cart by Impact Soundworks would cause hangs and crashes in certain cases FIXED The effect of having "Unwind Automation" On was reverted after saving and recalling a multi...




vi-control.net




It's a list of new KSP 6.2 features by EvilDragon. Thanks!


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 9, 2019)

I'm not sure why you're linking to K5.7 KSP reference. The latest one is always available from here:









Downloads







www.native-instruments.com


----------



## Fredeke (Dec 9, 2019)

EvilDragon said:


> I'm not sure why you're linking to K5.7 KSP reference. The latest one is always available from here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everything is available somewhere. I just wanted a place where to regroup all links. Maybe a forum thread is not the best for that, but anyway that's what I'm doing, until a mod tells me to stop. Thanks for the new link anyway: You're right, it escaped me.


----------

